# Another Solo Dinner



## Lon (Feb 24, 2016)

I was going to go out to eat tonight and then I thought to myself, "hell, I have some Halibut in the fridge, so stay in and eat and watch a movie.


So marinated grilled Halibut/fresh raw spinach/green capisum/celery/tomatos/Chardonnay wine it is. all in less than 15 minutes. Now for a nice long walk that dinner is over. Then the movie.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2016)

Very healthy, Lon!


----------



## jnos (Feb 24, 2016)

Looks great. What movie are you watching?


----------



## Karen99 (Feb 24, 2016)

Lon..I think dinner is just a chaser for that bottle of wine..:wink1:  Looks good though


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 24, 2016)

Are those drums, or serving containers, or...? 

Never mind... just read it on the other thread.  Good for you!


----------



## Underock1 (Feb 24, 2016)

I think you're beginning to get the hang of it, Lon. It just takes a little creative thinking and a "To Hell with it" attitude.
Looks good. I like fish. :cheers1:


----------



## Linda (Feb 25, 2016)

Looks good.  I too am wondering what movie you are watching?


----------



## Lon (Feb 25, 2016)

The movie is "The Quiet American"and I am watching on Netflix.


----------

